# Hobart Auto Arc 130 Welder



## sawjunky23 (Dec 6, 2015)

I am looking for a welder to do some light duty welding. I have seen some pretty good deals on an Auto Arc 130 which appears to be made by Hobart. Anybody used one or have any experience with one?
Thanks!


----------



## axlr8 (Dec 9, 2015)

The little 110/120V welders are not made for anything heavy. But they sure can help out in a light duty situation.

I wouldnt spend anything over $200 Bucks on a used one in VERY nice condition. Stick with miller,lincoln, or hobart... Anything else is essentially useless.


----------



## Shagbark (Dec 9, 2015)

Get the Hobart Handler 140 that uses gas (GMAW). It is a little more money and comes with flux core (FCAW)wire to get you welding. It also has everything but the argon/co2 bottle and GMAW wire. You will eventually want nicer welds and more penetration for thicker material and can add the bottle and solid core wire for GMAW.


----------



## mesupra (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a Hobart 180 handler and other than having to replace the resistor for the speed Controller is been a great little welder. Hobart are made by Miller


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a Hobart 140 as well, paid 350 for welder, cart, tank, 2 spools of wire, pack of tips and an auto helmet. I love it for light stuff and it will do 1/4" OK. I wouldn't lay 10' of 1/4 with it but 2"-3" welds is fine.


----------



## machinisttx (Jan 17, 2016)

Given a choice between a Lincoln AC225 crackerbox, which are probably the most common welder to be found...and one of the homeowner type wire welders, I would choose the stick machine every time. It will accomplish far more than the little wire machines. Nearly all of the little wire machines have such a limited duty cycle as to be near useless. If I need to weld, then I expect to weld...not sit around waiting for the machine to cool down. Some of them are also limited to flux core wire, which IMO, defeats the purpose of a wire welder in the first place.

I have no idea what type of welding you intend to do, but I would generally recommend buying more machine than you think you need. Buy a used machine if you have to.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 18, 2016)

I have the Hobart Handler 180 had it for 10 year used lots been good would buy another.
Used it and a stick to build my splitter last winter.
My nephew used it lots to as he was taking welding school here and it was his practise unit.
I also have the Lincoln equivilant at my cabin, like it also.
Before I bought my welder I did a bunch of research and the 220v is the way to go.
BBB


----------



## diezelsmoke (Jan 18, 2016)

The most "economic" all purpose welder available is Readywelder.com, have had one for years and have my truck setup for it, and use my Miller DC welder with it around the shop.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 18, 2016)

I like this lil Hobart AC/DC 235. Use it as a portable with 50' 240 volt extension cable, and 50' welding cables, so I can work around the big equipment at the shop.


----------



## machinisttx (Jan 18, 2016)

diezelsmoke said:


> The most "economic" all purpose welder available is Readywelder.com, have had one for years and have my truck setup for it, and use my Miller DC welder with it around the shop.



The readywelder is incredibly overpriced(IMO) for what it delivers, though it is competitive price wise with other spool guns. People have built the equivalent from junked harbor fright and similar wire machines, though they weren't limited to the tiny 2lb spools. Also, the readywelder depends on using _at least_ two batteries(or a CV capable welding machine), so there is another $100+ on the up front cost for 98% of people who might buy one. That is battery alone, no cables, no proper isolation, etc.. There's also this http://diy-welder.com/ or a ton of other ways to build an alternator based welder. *shrug*


----------



## sawjunky23 (Jan 18, 2016)

I ended up buying a used auto arc 130. It is a blue model I think they are all made by Hobart anyways at least from what I have read.


----------



## amberg (Feb 23, 2016)

I have a hobart 125 EZ flux core only, it does ok for light stuff up to 3/16 after that I would rather use the 220 machines.


----------

